# Italian soldier killed in Afghanistan



## GAP (13 Feb 2008)

Italian soldier killed in Afghanistan
Wed Feb 13, 2008 9:58am EST By Antonella Cinelli
Article Link

ROME (Reuters) - An Italian soldier serving in Afghanistan was killed and another was wounded on Wednesday when gunmen opened fire on them, the Defence Ministry said.

The shooting took place some 60 km (40 miles) from the Afghan capital Kabul and the Italian soldiers returned fire, a ministry statement said.

Caretaker Prime Minister Romano Prodi, who has been under pressure from the hard left in his outgoing coalition to withdraw troops from Afghanistan, said Italy was committed to its mission.

However, at least one leftist party said it would not approve new funding for the force when parliament votes on it.

Rome has some 2,200 troops in Afghanistan as part of the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force (ISAF). They are mostly involved in peacekeeping and humanitarian duties.
More on link


----------



## Rodahn (13 Feb 2008)

RIP soldier, my condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Feb 2008)

RIP Soldier


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Feb 2008)

Resto pacificamente soldato


----------



## aesop081 (13 Feb 2008)

> Canadian NDP leader, Jack Layton, announced today that he will travel to Italy. he intends to speak to the Italian government with regards to convincing them to withdraw their troops from the country. "The Italian mission is not working " said Layton.



 ;D


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (13 Feb 2008)

RIP Soldier, your duty is done.  



> Canadian NDP leader, Jack Layton, announced today that he will travel to Italy. he intends to speak to the Italian government with regards to convincing them to withdraw their troops from the country. "The Italian mission is not working " said Layton



OMFG! Doesn't this guy have anything better to do? He reminds me of those lawyers who chase ambulances. Surely he could be doing something right now that could (atleast hypothetically) benefit this country, you know, the one he is a politician for.

This guy really needs to get a life, I am sick and tired of him going around the world and staining the Canadian images with his idiocy and total disrespect for our fallen and our allies. He's not the Foreign Affairs Minister, he's not even the Foreign Affairs Critic. Why the hell is he going to Italy? To "convince them that the Italian mission is not working"? Yeah right. $10 says he didn't know the Italians were in Afghanistan until today, $20 says he has not bothered to research their role at all prior to making his statements to see if their mission is working or not, and $50 says he will never ever bother to even learn the brave Italian soldier's name.

Someone really needs to punch this guy in the face.


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Feb 2008)

I think CDN Aviator is having a larf.


----------



## OkotoksRookie (13 Feb 2008)

Every human being who defends the innocent men women and children in Afghanistan is a hero. This soldier paid the ultimate price to ensure peace over there, I hope his sacrifice doesn't become fodder for those who question the merits of bringing stability to that region.



			
				CF Enthusiast said:
			
		

> RIP Soldier, your duty is done.
> 
> OMFG! Doesn't this guy have anything better to do? He reminds me of those lawyers who chase ambulances. Surely he could be doing something right now that could (atleast hypothetically) benefit this country, you know, the one he is a politician for.
> 
> ...


CF Enthusiast, I think CDN Aviator was taking a shot at Layton, not actually quoting him... At least I hope so.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Feb 2008)

I made it up folks.....settle down  ;D

have to admit it was good


----------



## OkotoksRookie (13 Feb 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I made it up folks.....settle down  ;D
> 
> have to admit it was good



hehe it was a little too believable


----------



## karl28 (13 Feb 2008)

RIP Soldier


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Feb 2008)

Riposate in pace, Primo Maresciallo (rough equiv. to CWO) Giovanni Pezzullo del «CIMIC Group South»


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2008)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> Riposate in pace, Primo Maresciallo (rough equiv. to CWO) Giovanni Pezzullo del «CIMIC Group South»


Primo Maresciallo - rough equivalent of a US CWO... I think

Sergente maggiore capo - Chief Sergeant Major


----------

